# Hi there



## hilly2go (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello,
I bought compass drifter a couple of months ago. We've been on a few
trips which was great. The thing i'm not sure about is 'weathering'.
Ideally i'd like to use the van through the winter. Any advice folks.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## robert b (Nov 5, 2008)

hi there tony welcome to the site .you ve come to a realy good site lots of nice people who will help you. i to have a compass drifter 310. 1.9turbo diesel . if you plan on storing the van . you must make sure all water in the tanks waste . and fresh water are drained . heater drained remove screw plug to drain water heater and leave plug out.also mke sure engine has anti freeze in . but if you are using it all the time  just go by weather conditions . regarding the onboard water system if its going to freeze hard drain it and leave valves open.


----------



## TWS (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome from another newbie


----------



## gary a (Nov 5, 2008)

welcome,,got c/dr myself enjoy,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome aboard buddy


----------



## cipro (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the wild but friendly site


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 5, 2008)

hi and welcome to another compass drifter owner i have one, mine is on a bedford cf chassis. as for winter use make shure you have plenty of gas, warm clothes and a good duvet ,  and if only away for the weekend why bother filling the fresh tank use bottled water  and as for the grey tank leave the tap open and use a bucket, then nothing can freeze then enjoy


----------



## lenny (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya Hilly from another Compass Drifter owner, mine on a Fiat Ducato , absolutely love it welcome to the site


----------



## hilly2go (Nov 6, 2008)

*Thanks for the advice*

Yes me name is Hill, i'm new to this messaging so i hope this is the correct way to go about things. all the best.

Hilly


----------

